# What did you first hunt?



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

When you started hunting what was it you hunted? The first time i ever hunted i hunted doves. That was a blast i shot off like 2 or 3 boxes but left with 6 doves enough for a good meal but that didn't matter i was out there blasting away and having a ball why my father laughed at me, apparantly i had bad aim :huh: lol. So i want to hear your stories of that legandary first hunt that got you hooked.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Qual hunting. We had to pay to hunt but i loved it then i got into duck hunting and man am i hooked. Im really fortunate to have a great group of guys to hunt and fish with. Also im real fortunate for these guys to have access to awsome property.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Deer. Snuck around the woods all day long, and then went up town and got a cup of coffee. I felt pretty big that day the first day I went hunting.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

pheasants, dad and his buddy took me to a preserve(not my kind of hunting but i was like 11 or 12 so it was great then) first real hunting was ducks and my first one was probly the longest shot I have ever made too about 40 yards and brought down a nice greeny.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Deer with the bow since I was 8 years old


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

DUCKS!!!!! It was great, shot 12 ducks. It got me hooked :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Squirrels, shot a lead mine with a NEF .410 before I finally killed one. Been hooked eversince! Later I got ahold of a 20 guage and started making them pay!

Today most of my efforts go towards deer, but I still refuse to miss the opening morning of squirrel season, I've been known to skip family gatherings to go out opening morning.

:beer: 
:lol:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Dove. Started with BB and one day hit one and drew feathers when he landed about 15 feet away in a tree then progressed to 20 guage and loved it.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow. I seriously can't remember. Would have been doves or ducks though.

Well, my first time was shooting salamanders with my BB gun, to be precise.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll never forget the first day I went out. It was with my dad, my grampa, and my uncle. I had a single shot .410 and I was 8. My 1st shot brought down a pheasant, and I can remember how ****** I was that I had to sit there and reload while all three of them dropped roosters with their 2nd shot. We were on a pretty prime piece of territory I guess, but I'm still angry to this day that I only had a single shot. I still got the empty from that 1st bird.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

great ? i sit here pondering,i cant answer the ? im truely blessed,ill have to call and ask my dad,was it pheasant hunting with me barking every third step of the way down the middle of a creek?chaseing awingwd cock-birdin wheat stuble with the whole hunting party cheering me on. was it deer seeing my 1ST set of tracks.these are a few of my earliest memories,allthough none included me carrying a gun , they all included dad. best hunts i ever had. great ?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Geese, Pheasants and giant barn pigeons when my dad was stationed in Scotland I was 6 years old.

Used a 22 cal. pellet gun on the pigeons. BAsicallyjust got to tag along on the pheasant and goose hunts, but I was there!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't say that I remember the first time I went hunting and actually carried a gun. I was tagging along with my Dad and uncles since I was about three. I'm sure the first time was hunting grouse and partridge though since that is what opened first in the Dak. (No dove season then). Had my Mossberg 20 gauge bolt action. However, I didn't get to use the clip so it was essentially a single shot. Before too long I got pretty good at getting a second or third shot off and got to use the clip. Wish I had kept a log/journal of those early hunts.[/code]


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I can't say that I remember the first time I went hunting and actually carried a gun either. I did get to tag along pheasant hunting when I was about three. Dad got a rooster and I got so excited I wet my pants. The only reason I know this is that they took a picture of me holding the pheasant with wet pants. Later I got to go along carrying my Daisy Red Ryder BB gun. I got my BB gun taken away for awhile if caught carrying it wrong or pointing it toward anyone.
MOB


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I suppose it was snaring gophers first, then shooting them with my bow, then shooting rabbits, and wild cats and dogs that people would take out in the country and abandon.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

My first started out with a bb gun when I was knee high to a snake. I was so proud of that gun (Red Ryder). I would pick up a tube of ammo, head out of town on foot, ready for the hunt of a lifetime.

Blackbirds and gophers were my prey.And do to my wonderful shooting skills at that age, all the animals in the forest lived to a ripe old age. BUT.....You would be suprised if you only knew how many dirt clumps and tin cans I slaughtered in those days....That is until I got a little older and got my first .22 caliber single shot, Then I was a one man Army!!!

aaahhhhhh.. the memories of those fine days :sniper: :bowdown:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

My parents used to haul waste french fries from the Offut potato plant in Park Rapids. Occasionally they would stock-pile a few loads at the farm. When I was a kid I would use a .22 on the Starlings that would come to the french fry piles to eat. Incidently, those days were almost my first decoying experiences. I mainly remember doing this in the winter time, because I know the dead starlings would freeze pretty fast. I would set up the frozen dead starlings on the fence post to act as decoys. Worked perfectly and was a lot of fun. I remember having a fence post of dead starlings just sitting there looking exactly like the real ones.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Squirel and rabbits with a shotgun at about 7 yrs old.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

These are some great stories keep em' coming!!!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

So only 18 people here started hunting? :-?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Pheasant hunting with my dad and uncle when I was about 10 with my uncles 20 guage. Got one with my first shot and its still the only one ever for me. All ducks and geese now with an occassional grouse hunt.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

my first hunting memories, definately would have to be shooting all the robins/blackbirds/sparrows/chickadees/doves/gophers/squirrels and those sorts with the bb gun. now that I think about it, I don't think a kid could get away with that now these days...........helped when ya lived in a town with 100 people, although the old ladies didn't like the robins I'd leave piled up in their yards!! can laugh now, and definately miss the bb gun days, I hunted every single day........not like it is now...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I really don't remember this but I have heard this story many times by my mother , that my first hunt was a "wabbit" hunt with my CORK gun.. I was 5 years old I didn't come home with any "wabbits" but I did come home with a pocket full of Bullets. ( little brown round bullets). :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Grouse, the first Sept after turning 12 years old. My first 3 shots were kills, 3-3 my first weekend. I was shooting my first gun, a double barrel 20 ga I got for Christmas 9 months earlier.

That is if you don't count the birds and little varmits I shot with a BB gun since I was little kid.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I started going hunting when i was 4 turkey and pheasant loved it!

I shot my first turkey when i was 11, after missing a tom about from here to a average mans garage!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Killed me a squirrel the first day I had a bb gun........Been hooked on hunting ever since......Squirrel, Dove, Ducks, Geese, Turkey, Deer, etc......it I can hunt I will!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bobwhite Quail i think i was 11 or 12 unless you count shooting birds in the backyard with my pellet gun. I loved it only now i dont quail hunt mostly ducks, dove, and some geese. I would hunt everything thats legal if i could but dad doesnt really want to so...


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

94silverado said:


> When you started hunting what was it you hunted? The first time i ever hunted i hunted doves. That was a blast i shot off like 2 or 3 boxes but left with 6 doves enough for a good meal but that didn't matter i was out there blasting away and having a ball why my father laughed at me, apparantly i had bad aim :huh: lol. So i want to hear your stories of that legandary first hunt that got you hooked.


Same here! I started out as the bird dog in dove hunting and then in the pit blind duck hunting which I couldn't see out of being that young (5yrs old in '78), my grandfather got his own ducks then. Great memories and they came and went so fast.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

my first hunt was when i was 15 we were hunting rabbits/pheasants i didnt get anything but i was hooked!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually I only took one shot and got a duck. The gun I had did not work right and I only got 3 shots off that day. The first was a young gadwell that we did not retreave. The second place we stoped I got 2 gads with one flying off. Boy I rememer how bad that duck tasted uke:


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

The first thing I ever killed was a sparrow. After that, anything that moved and had a heartbeat got a .22 slug. I would inspect each specimen and learned alot about birds and small animals that way. Wasn't legal, but I was on my own. I knew not to shoot ducks and such. Black birds and gophers were my prey of choice. Never hunted deer until I was 23 years old. Stizo


----------

